# My bunny won't let me hold him......



## dl incognito (Jan 22, 2006)

hi everyone. My mini lop, Rupert, is almost 4months old and i've only had him for a month now and he will NOT let mepick him up. He will come to me and he lets me pet him and rub him allover forever and ever, but as soon as i want to hold him he goes CRAZY.he KICKS AND KICKS like no tomorrow. Even if i'm standing up he'll tryand jump out.

Are there any suggestions on how i can get Rupert to allow me to carry him.


----------



## naturestee (Jan 23, 2006)

This isn't unusual. Most rabbits don'tlike being picked up. It probably feels like a hawk iscarrying them away, or some other scary thought. Practicepicking him up a few times a week and give him a treat everytime. Make sure that when you pick him up that you supportboth his front and rear so he feels balanced. This can alsoprevent him from hurting himself. Also- you aren't pickinghim up by his scruff or ears, are you? Few things are moreterrifying (and painfull) for a bunny than being grabbed by the scruffof the neck or by the ears.

Once you get him up, settle him in your arms in a way that feelscomfortable to both of you. Mine like to be held with alltheir feet on my folded arm and their head towards my elbow so they canhide their face- like cradling them but they are upright.Sometimes they like to stand up with their hind feet on my arm andtheir front feet on my chest and look over my shoulder.Either way, keep the other hand on his shoulder so you can prevent himfrom jumping. Be careful when you put him down and don't lethim jump free when he's in mid-air. He'll just learn thatstruggling gets him what he wants and he could hurt himself.

Also keep in mind that you have a rambunctious baby bunny. They often calm down with time.

Good luck!


----------



## Lissa (Jan 23, 2006)

I have a 7 month old that still won't let mepick her up. I've worked with her a lot and she still insiststo keep her four feet on the floor. Like naturestee said,most rabbits don't like heights. Have you tried holdinghim/her like a baby? Sometimes they are okay that way.


----------



## sfritzp (Jan 23, 2006)

It takes time and patience, and alot of love and TLC.
I've had great success with my rescued rabbits. They have been fearful of people - for good cause.
My newest rabbit Maggie was rescued after being found abandoned in avacant building. They suspected she was used in a bunny mill, and wasno longer producing litters due to fibrous tumors that filled heruterus. Her feet were ulcerated from being constantly on wire, so It'sdoubtful she got any kind human contact, and was terrified to be pickedup or handled in any way.
But with patience she has come around. She begs to get brushed now (boyTHAT was a battle!) and will tolerate being picked up and smooched forshort periods.
But, I know from some folks on the forum, their buns never get used tobeing picked up. It's really all up to the bun and their personality.


----------



## Aloha420wsm (Jan 23, 2006)

Our adopted rabbit Gaelyn *HATES* being pickedup. If i hold her against my chest upright she'll beathe hard and gether nose and mouth wet until i put her down, then she hightails it tothe futon and i wont see her for awhile. She's just barely starting tocome out and visit us more (my buns are free roam), and accept headpets when we offer them. We've been using treats to 'bribe' her intocoming near us, so that seems to be helping alot (i would notrecommend this with yogurt drops,just dried fruits). 

Speak of the devil... she just peed on the futon .... i wonder what i did...?


----------



## alfie and angel (Jan 23, 2006)

*Aloha420wsm wrote:*


> Speak of the devil... she just peed on the futon .... iwonder what i did...?


ha, ha, she knows you talking about her! 

:bunnydance:'Say nice things about me, or the futon getsit!'


----------



## Aloha420wsm (Jan 23, 2006)

*alfie and angel wrote:*


> *Aloha420wsm wrote:*





> Speak of the devil... she just peed on the futon.... i wonder what i did...?





> ha, ha, she knows you talking about her!
> 
> :bunnydance:'Say nice things about me, or the futon gets it!'


:laugh:


----------



## AmberNBuns (Jan 23, 2006)

Another thing is if you pick them up or put themdown too swiftly, they may get scared. Usually, I pet my bunny, thenslip my hand back towards his tail, while slipping my hand under hisbelly, then lift with both hands slowly and evenly.About halfthe timehe doesnt fuss, I guess it depends on his mood.

When I want to put him down, I hold him close to my chest and kneeldown to the floor, then I let him hop off of me. I think he is lessscared of this then if I were to pull him away from me and swoop himtowards the floor.

Some rabbits don't give a care about being handled. I know mine prefersif I leave him on the ground. But it is important to be able to handleyour pets safely so you can check on them regularly, groom them andcare for them when they are sick.

One more important point - I have heard of rabbits kicking so hard thatthey throw their back out of alignment. Back injuries are painful nomatter what kind ofcreature you are. Do your best to learnhow to keep your rabbit from kicking with his back legs too much.

Good luck!


----------



## JimD (Jan 23, 2006)

*AmberNBuns wrote: *


> When I want to put him down, I hold him close to my chest and kneeldown to the floor, then I let him hop off of me. I think he is lessscared of this then if I were to pull him away from me and swoop himtowards the floor.




It helps to cover their eyes, too. 

When returning my buns to their cage, they always try to jump out of myarms and into their cage. When I cover their eyes they don't seem toget that same sense of urgency.

Seems like they grow a million legs when they want to getaway.:runningrabbit:Lemmego...Igottagetaway...gottagogogo.....

~Jim


----------

